# How to Change Battery in Digital Caliper Set?



## jlsmithseven (May 5, 2017)

Got this nice Brown and Sharpe digital caliper set. It needs a new battery. I popped open a little side plastic piece and can see the battery, but can't reach it. I took two tiny screws off the top, but see no where to actually open the piece up. I don't want to ruin it so I thought I'd ask here.


----------



## darkzero (May 5, 2017)

Don't know the answer to your question as I'm not familiar with those calipers but usually on devices that use coin cells & where the battery inserts into a slot, there's usually a strip of plastic or cloth that you pull to eject the battery. Or the battery cover has arms that actually holds the battery. Maybe it had one at some point but got ripped off or the previous owner did not pay attention to it & installed the battery pushing the strip down inside?

A small dental hook should be able to get that out no problem though.


----------



## jlsmithseven (May 5, 2017)

I got the battery out by prying on the top with a mini flathead screwdriver. Just need a new battery now.


----------



## Dave Smith (May 6, 2017)

when you change a dead battery always check with a magnifying glass that there isn't corrosion on the contacts---usually if you change a battery every year or two they will not leak---Dave


----------



## jlsmithseven (May 6, 2017)

Thank you. I am going to do it Monday because I have a battery in my tool box. I ran into another issue. I can't really pull the contacts apart anymore. Before it felt like they were gripping way too hard, but now they are really gripping hard and it's almost impossible to move them back and forth. I loosened all the screws and it really won't budge. Do you think it needs oiled somehow? It was probably sitting for a few years. Any instructions for that?


----------



## Dave Smith (May 7, 2017)

I'm not sure which contacts you are having trouble with-----the contacts I was talking about is the contact of the positive and negative that touches the button battery---sometimes they will get a corrosion on them that keeps the battery from good contact----the hard movement of the calipers may be the locking screw is dragging or maybe the internal parts need some cleaning or fine oil----maybe someone who has a B&S caliper can help ---mine are all cheap ones but work good----Dave


----------



## Dinosaur Engineer (May 7, 2017)

jlsmithseven said:


> Got this nice Brown and Sharpe digital caliper set. It needs a new battery. I popped open a little side plastic piece and can see the battery, but can't reach it. I took two tiny screws off the top, but see no where to actually open the piece up. I don't want to ruin it so I thought I'd ask here.


My TESA caliper has exactly the same battery access design .
I had some difficulty getting my battery out but eventually found that two sharp scriber points either side of the battery did the trick. If the battery is a lithium type (with a long life) and has been in the caliper for a long time , the battery can be partially seized against the contact strip. The 2 scriber method should get it out. My TESA battery had been in the caliper for over 6 years !
I believe that Brown & Sharpe did buy out the Swiss company that made the TESA calipers and that the battery replacement method may be exactly the same.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 7, 2017)

Does the white square piece move if YA push it , maybe it separates the tongs or moves battery .. Some times things are tricky just try won't hurt.


----------



## Groundhog (May 7, 2017)

I always clean battery contacts with a clean pencil eraser when changing batteries. Just enough abrasive to make then nice and shiny. Be sure to blow the eraser dust out (with your lungs - not an air compressor!) before closing things up.


----------

